# Which fulfiller?



## Godship (Feb 15, 2016)

Researching t-hisrt fulfillers. I'll have my own site, so that's not needed from the company. Just for me to place my orders and have them sent to customers.
For different reasons, I've narrowed my search down to 4C Print Shop, Print Aura, and Galloree. What are some opinions?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Folks are welcome to share their opinions of course. And if you have specific questions about Print Aura I am happy to help you.


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

The fulfillment space is loaded with companies with different business model.


----------



## anoclothingco (Feb 16, 2016)

I've found myself using both Printful (Not listed in your choices) and Print Aura.

Printful and Print Aura both have their perks. I've discovered that the latter has similar but cheaper pricing than Printful. They seem to offer more brand customization as well if you're into that. These include: hang tags, poly bags, pack ins, etc. Of course some of these come at an additional cost ($0.50 - $1 per item).

If you're big on poly bags, very recently Printful announced that they're providing them on every purchase free of charge.

I've also noticed that Print Aura requires* a 300 dpi image vs. a 150 dpi image at Printful. Not sure if it makes a big difference in overall print quality but perhaps it's something you'd like to consider. 

I can't say I've looked into 4C Print Shop or Galloree but hopefully my input will provide you with some information you didn't know about Print Aura. Please let me know if you'd like me to provide more of my experience (good or bad) with either printer. I'd be glad to help.

Note: I've only had experience with these companies in the DTG (Direct To Garment) sector.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

We also require 300 dpi but in reality 150 dpi is more than enough. The average person can not tell the difference unless both printed items are side by side.


----------



## Cottonandfern (Sep 21, 2016)

Love printful.com!


----------

